# This library inspired me to scare myself!!



## James Spilling (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Akat1 (Feb 11, 2021)

I really wanted Maleventum to be better than it was. I found the pads to be below average. I found that I will get a lot more use out of the horn samples used in Pharlight, Straylight or Bioscape.


----------



## James Spilling (Feb 11, 2021)

Akat1 said:


> I really wanted Maleventum to be better than it was. I found the pads to be below average. I found that I will get a lot more use out of the horn samples used in Pharlight, Straylight or Bioscape.


Would love to get my mits on any one of those libraries!


----------



## Akat1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Pharlight is ok, just ok. It has such amazing potential. I guess the vocal samples supplied with it are too weird. Too out there. Thats just my opinion though. Bioscape is amazing. Get lost in it for hours, literally. though Veevums Real, is right up there with it. I got it on sale for $25 bucks. Sounds so gooood!


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 11, 2021)

Akat1 said:


> Pharlight is ok, just ok. It has such amazing potential. I guess the vocal samples supplied with it are too weird. Too out there. Thats just my opinion though. Bioscape is amazing. Get lost in it for hours, literally. though Veevums Real, is right up there with it. I got it on sale for $25 bucks. Sounds so gooood!


I feel the same way about thrill.... so close, yet so far because of how avant garde so many of the samples are...

I just finished a horror brief and tried desperately to make thrill work but it was too abstract for practical use in most of the scenarios I tried to make it work in.. The few scenarios where I made it work required me to go way under the hood and disable most samples, different, IRs, etc.

Ironically Malaventum made its way onto more cues than thrill did.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Feb 26, 2021)

Totally agree for this to be so good! the price for it is way worth it. the fact the wave files are available and the kontakt version was no brainer. you can make anything out of the sounds and make you own fx with them in some ways is awesome. if your looking into doing horror type music and you have symphobias libs its going to make you a savaged person with music lol.


----------

